

Ask HN: how many entrepreneurs here are over 40? - andrewstuart

How many HN'ers are over 40?<p>If so, when did you start your first real business?<p>I started at 26 and now 43.  Still plugging away.
======
agnesberthelot
46 ... started last year with my husband. Never imagined I would be doing
something like this. A lot of new things to learn ... very exciting actually.

------
shooperman
Started when I was 24 (Gopher, WAIS, Mosaic) and 42 this year. Doing one new
one this year ;) David's right, it's a disease.

------
TimJYoung
Almost 41, started my first software business in 1994, and have been working
at the second one for 12 years.

------
david927
21, now 43. And sometimes it feels like a disease. I can't shake it.

------
freddealmeida
just turned 40. This is my fourth company in Japan.

------
Mz
_How many HN'ers are over 40?_

I'm 45. But I don't really qualify as an entrepreneur at this time. I hope to
eventually make enough money online to leave my day job. Not there yet, and
nowhere near as close as I would like to be.

------
farout
43 and a woman

